# Help!! My boyfriends birthday!!



## curiousgirlfriend (1 October 2013)

Hiiii alll...

I may be slow to type this cause im on my cell phone at work but i will try my best.. So my boyfriends birthday is this week and he just started into hunting recently so i googled this site from work to find ideas because i no he likes hunting alot now.

I took a picture of everything he has in his hunting bag the other day and i will try to put it here on my phone but not sure if it will work. IF the photo does work can you please tell me based off what he has now wat would be some typical things he would also need and i will stop by the hunting store this week to see if they have??

Thanks!


----------



## curiousgirlfriend (1 October 2013)

NO! This didnt work on my phone omfg. Can someone please tell me how to delete this photo or my comment right away please please please!! I need someone to delete this!


----------



## curiousgirlfriend (1 October 2013)

hello??? anyone???


----------



## alainax (1 October 2013)

Really suspicious, cell phone, hunting bag, hunting store and a bum pic... whats really going on here? Oh.. and just delete/move the photo from your imgur album.

Edit - ah I see you edited, problem solved. 

So back on track, what type of hunting does your BF do exactly?


----------



## Patterdale (1 October 2013)

:eek3: 

You have 15 mins to edit and delete. Otherwise, click the report icon (red triangle) and report it and admin will remove. 

But how on EARTH do you do this by mistake????? :rolleyes3:


----------



## star26 (1 October 2013)

It's gone! Phew!


----------



## pansy (1 October 2013)

Ok I'm intrigued now ( or even a bit nosey) I can see the ordinal post has been edited - am I allowed to know what was there ???


----------



## mattydog (1 October 2013)

OP I felt your pain.... but it did make me giggle!


----------



## tickety_boo (1 October 2013)

Hmmm. I don't believe for one second that this was genuine, but it was still funny.


----------



## alainax (1 October 2013)

pansy said:



			Ok I'm intrigued now ( or even a bit nosey) I can see the ordinal post has been edited - am I allowed to know what was there ???
		
Click to expand...




alainax said:



			.... and a bum pic...
		
Click to expand...




...........


----------



## pansy (1 October 2013)

Thanks alainax 
Whoops xx


----------



## Caol Ila (1 October 2013)

WTF?

Spend all day at various yards....you miss out on something.


----------



## MiniMilton (1 October 2013)

Please tell


----------

